# QLD jumpinpin guide and trip



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just some info which people might find useful if doing a trip to the pin.
left jacobs well 7.00am sunday

low tide was at 11.00am runout was only 22% of maximum runout. drifted and pedaled and trolled,
a couple of stops to photograph fish.










a few tailor in the channel.

got to the pin about 9.30 am

pin bar photos x 2 (the northerly at 20 knots messes it up a bit)

















was hoping for some tailor on the first of run in but northerly equals bad fishing.

went across to bottom end of north stradbroke to take a pic










then headed back via kalinga banks and duck creek (which are the next 2 photos)
kalinga bank is legendary for big bream and is well suited to a yak as the fishos cant really get in close enough. duck creek(seen here at low tide ) is now a green zone i think


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

run in was 45% of maximum inflow and took about 90 minutes of pedalling and trolling to get back.

















took a pic across to millionaires row (just before the pin )


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

one last picture and i am hoping the locals can tell me .
is this the entrance to walleys gutter or tiger mullet channel

cheers pete


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

thats some nice fish there pete, pretty good lookin taylor too! Wish i had made it out there to fish with ya, this weekend definitely!


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

grinner said:


> one last picture and i am hoping the locals can tell me .
> is this the entrance to walleys gutter or tiger mullet channel
> 
> cheers pete


Pete,
If Stradbroke was behind you and a sandbank was on your right, you were at the entrance to Whalleys Gutter. Tiger Mullet Channel is the north side of that sandbank. ( good yabbie spot ) Also, there are no beacons at the eastern end of Tiger Mullet.

I'm keen to do that trip too. Always down that way in my tinnie. Usually walk across Stradbroke and fish in the surf from that spot behind you. It's called the "3 bins". Bit outdated name though, there's about 8 of 'em


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> one last picture and i am hoping the locals can tell me .
> is this the entrance to walleys gutter or tiger mullet channel


Pete afraid I am inclined to disagree with alfie on that location due to visible beacons

If that was near where you took the Millionaires Row pic I reckon you are nearer Tiger Mullet... reasons it only has the 2 beacons visible at the entrance, and the patch of sand left of pic will be Gold Bank at the start of TM also it has no other beacons until you reach the 5 Ways junction.

If you were at the entrance to Whalleys you would be able to see the dog leg to left of red beacons further in from the red/green entrance beacons shown in pic


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

boys its the entrance to the south of gold bank , its NOT the one with the huts on the beach, by the way , who owns those?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> boys its the entrance to the south of gold bank , its NOT the one with the huts on the beach, by the way , who owns those?


Pete, Gold Bank is beach only [no huts] at the southern entrance of Tiger Mullet channel and is where all the boats anchor and which goes to the 5 ways, beyond Gold is a bold mud bank ...... then in the middle you have a small mangrove island...... then further right [north] is Green Bank which has beach and huts, the channel in front of Green Bank peters out just west of the little middle island but is deep water back to the yellow cardinal mark near the Pin..

The perspective above is looking from the Pin side and looking west towards Tiger Mullet.

The entrance to Whalleys also has an old derelict hut on your left [south] near a creek in mangroves that goes through to the Jacob Well channel [at high tide only]....this hut is hard to see.


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi folks
Below is a map of where I still think the photo was taken. As I said, there are no beacons at the entrance to Tiger Mullet Channel. I checked the Beacon to beacon directory.
Cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah it is whalleys gutter, dodge i notice that inlet i think you are talking abot, have you or alfie ever fished it? it dries at low tide and seems to cut through the eastern end of kangaroo island


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete
There is a drain that runs from the beacons thru to Tiger Mullet channel. Would be worth a go for flatties, in particular.

I caught my P.B. flattie at the Tiger Mullet end of it. There's a camping spot there I was staying at a few years ago and I threw out a pillie bait. Leant the rod up against a tree and walked away, noticed the rod had fallen over a minute later. Must have thrown it right on the head of a fish (at night). She went 5.1 k.g. or 11 lb in the old scale  . Weighed her and let her go of course. Didn't have a camera with me though 

Edit: Just re read Dodge's post about the hut. I'm talking about the opposite side of Whalley's Gutter. That other creek would also be worth a go. Prime pro crabber spot though, so plenty of pots to snag expensive lures on.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

alfie said:


> Edit: Just re read Dodge's post about the hut. I'm talking about the opposite side of Whalley's Gutter. That other creek would also be worth a go. Prime pro crabber spot though, so plenty of pots to snag expensive lures on.


Alfie to tidy up my earlier comments, you are right of course re that location mate, although I had seen your comments re the beacons, I was rattled by what I was taking as an island in the middle and thought perhaps some new ones had been put in at the east end of TM, and also couldn't see why the dogleg reds in Whalleys were not in the pic....sent the pic to another mate and he said I was a wanker as from the angle the missing reds are probably out of pic to the right. Am wiping egg from face now.

Re the drains you mentioned quite a few good lizards are taken from the one at the camp beach at TM gold bank using set lines by campers, and another bloke got a good jack in it one time at night....in that Whalleys drain opposite with hut on Kangaroo I nearly got cleaned by a pro crabber moving at high speed in mid week a few years ago while rowing through in a pram dinghy doing a recce of the channels in there, have got some good table flathead where the drain reenters the main channel, near the red beacon was a favourite spot to anchor when we had the slow boat.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

All great areas for fishing!
Heaps of fun!


----------

